# Wisconsin BASS Compititon



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey everyone. We are going to be holding another BASS compitition in Wisconsin Rapids soon. It will take place at Moblie Link, most likly in the early part of September. I will be doing clinics through-out the day, as well as SPL readings. We are also bringing in Memphis Car Audio products.

What I would like to know, is if there is anyone that would be interested?
If there are any qusetions, please feel free to ask. I don't have a date set yet, just putting the word out, as a "heads up" ind of thing. We could also use this as an opertunity for demos and a meet of sort.


----------

